# Q9400 vs E8400 Wolfdale



## palehorse

Gonna be building a gaming rig, was wanting some opinions on these two CPUs...

I don't know if I'd need 4 cores with the 9400, and I heard you can OC the E8400 something ridiculous without changing the stock voltage or cooler, plus it's like $50 cheaper. Just thought I'd get some opinions on the two in the context of my future build. I appreciate you guy's help.


----------



## Shane

Q9400 without a doubt,Its old now because of the I7...but would you want to step back even more in the past and go Dual core that the e8400 is?

You wont be disapointed with either,But i think after a certian amount of time you will wish you had got the quad :good:


----------



## 2048Megabytes

E8400 processor is over priced.  I would go with the Core 2 Quad Q9400 or a Phenom II Quad-Core processor.


----------



## CardboardSword

2048Megabytes said:


> E8400 processor is over priced.  I would go with the Core 2 Quad Q9400 or a Phenom II Quad-Core processor.



Seconded, a good AM3 Phenom II X4 set up would smoke the E8400, be more or less neck in neck with the Q9400 depending on which processor you get, and has the added bonus of DDR3 ram and being relatively cheap. Either way, dual-core is a no-no in this stage of the game.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

An E8400 is a ridiculously stupid thing to buy now. An AMD Phenom II X4 940 is $13 more on newegg, and will absolutely destroy the E8400. At the very least get the Q9400, but even that isn't smart since the LGA1366 motherboards came out.


----------

